# 260 Rem load workup



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Working on a load for my 260 Rem. Bullets are Hornady Match 130 grain and the powder is H4350. Just working on the powder this set. 4 loads of 5 shells. 40, 40.5, 41 and 41.5 grains of powder with the bullet seated on the lands. The 40 and 41 loads were the best of the 4 and I will work from there, probably start with the 41 and work back off of the lands a thousandth at a time. The set with the 40 grains was not quite as good, but different in that the pattern was more circular, which I like better, and may likely prove to be the best of these two. I will keep working on this one until I eventually find that "1" best load. May have to change bullets and powder, but I will get it. 

Rifle is a 260 Rem custom setup on a blueprinted 700 long action, 24" Bartlein barrel with custom twisted fluting, HS Precision stock and Timney trigger. NF NXS 5.5-22 scope.

Any recommendations as to how best to tighten up the string and circulat patterns is appreciated. Obviously, these results are not what I am expecting out of this rifle. Still a work in progress and I will eventually figure it out.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't seem to get the pic of the other load.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

What's your round count? 
Brand of brass?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Remington brass
Round count, including this last session, is about 100. I don't remember the exact count without my notes, but that is about the total through that barrel.

Here is the next best group. However, I am just now remembering that this could have been cold bore, and don't remember which shot was first in this group.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd say your weak link hear is your brass, if it's the first firing it's also not fire formed yet so that may be getting you. I'd weigh 50 pieces of the brass and check weight consistency. Lighter brass will yield less pressure than heavier brass and this causes inconsistency in velocity and that snowballs into accuracy issues. 

260 is wildly popular at the moment and some excellent brass is being made for it. Lapua and Alpha make the best 260 brass in my opinion. 

If your committed to the rem brass you might try weight sorting the brass after sizing, trimming, reaming the flash hole and reaming the primer pocket. Unfortunately I'm a 300WM shooter and hornady brass is about the best available. After full match prep it shoots as good as the nearly twice as expensive nosler brass. I'll be diving into 260 as soon as Larue releases the predatober barrels for sale. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I will sort the brass, but most of this brass is the second run through from a different rifle, so may be some fire forming issues. I will load this same brass for the next trial run. See if that helps. 

I also shoot a 6.5-284. Savage 116, Accu-Stock and trigger, Stainless steel, with the tapered fluted barrel. I shot it Saturday also, just for sight in check and it shot a little over 1/2". My go to hunting rifle. It will shoot factory Nosler Tropy Grade ammo the same as hand loads. Going to give the 142 ELD-X a trial run in this Savage rifle. I think it will do excellent.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

I love the ELDX, I shoot the 200gr in my 300WM and it's an absolute laser beam. Every critter I've shot with them has gone bang flop. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Years ago I worked up a load for my 260. I was using the Hornady 129gr SST. 130ish bullet weight seemed to give the best overall performance (I shoot from 85gr to 159gr bullets out of the same gun).

With the 129, I found that the hotter the load, the better the performance I was getting. I used H4350 as well, and ended up with 44grains of powder. That gave me about 2700fps muzzle velocity. That is my standard load now for deer.

I use Norma brass and only neck size.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The 129 SST is what the 6.4-284 is eating right now. 1/2â€ plus right now. I may try them in the 260 also. The Hornady Match appear to be seating sensitive, like Berger VLD style, so going to take some work to figure it out. Often those bullets arenâ€™t optimal at 100 yds.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I used 4831 thinking 44 or 44.5 grains on a 140 Hornaday ballistic tip shot real well


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*260*

I use a little faster powder in my 260 but I work with 120 grain projectiles and lighter. For stick powder I use Varget, for easier measure I have tried BLC 2. Varget is #99 on the burn chart and BLC 2 is #102 I believe. I use the data from the Hodgdon site. Those circular or "clocking" patterns you get means you're getting close to an accuracy node, at least that's what the experts say. I have a CZ 223 that will shoot good groups with full length sized brass but neck size the same brass, same load and they tighten up considerably. Almost like a different gun. Got to have good brass. Get a concentricity tool and you will see just how crooked your loads are or not.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What distance were the pictured groups shot at?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> What distance were the pictured groups shot at?


100 yds


----------



## Fun_fishing (Sep 28, 2014)

*OAL*

I would back off 10 or 15 thousandths and try those loads again. All the spreads looked too much to me and that is a big factor, may not like it that close. I run a 25-06 with Norma brass and 115 bergers. No expert here, but do strangely enjoy the iterative nature of load development.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like the barrel is twisted ...LOL sorry just couldn't pass that up...


----------



## JRHill85 (Jul 7, 2017)

Go up in charge until you hit the next node. My CM is lights out at 42.6 020? off with 140?s and 4350. You?re leaving a little on the table, especially with that cartridge and the 130?s.


----------



## JRHill85 (Jul 7, 2017)

Also, I?d be hesitant about doing load development on bastard brass, but I doubt it would cause spreads like that. Fire formed brass to your chamber will certainly give you better repeatability. I?ve reloaded quite a few rounds; if you want PM me and maybe I can help you out. That barrel should be capable of 1/3? in the right hands depending on the chamber job and how the BA is laid into that stock.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2005)

*260 Accuracy*

Have you tried any Factory loads in it?

That would help in determining where to start looking?


----------

